# Allmost Perfect Bandsaw Dust Collection



## Deltaone (Jul 20, 2013)

This is my current setup with a dedicated shop vac. The flex tube is soft aluminum. It is a preheater tube that was on the older car and truck engines (you old timers know what I'm talking about). It can easily be cut; shaped; and stays where you need it. Picked this up at AutoZone and is one and half inch dia. I took the hose to my plumbing suppler to get all the pipe and fittings. I used no glue or tape and all fits together tightly. I also run my bandsaw without the throat plate to help in dust collection.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Not a good idea to run without the throat plate, take the throat plate and drill some 1/4" holes to act as grating and this will give you some support.


----------

